# Problems building gtk30 from ports



## kevdog (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm still learning the ins and outs of the ports process, however I'm stumped on this one:

Here is the error I'm getting during the make process within /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30

```
Shared object "libpthread-stubs.so.0" not found, required by "libEGL.so.1"
Command '['/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30/work/gtk+-3.18.8/gdk/tmp-introspectlT$
m6j/Gdk-3.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30/work/gtk+-3.18.$
/gdk/tmp-introspectlTKm6j/functions.txt,/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30/work/gtk$
-3.18.8/gdk/tmp-introspectlTKm6j/dump.xml']' returned non-zero exit status 1
gmake[6]: *** [/usr/local/share/gobject-introspection-1.0/Makefile.introspecti$
n:156: Gdk-3.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30/work/gtk+-3.18.8/gd$
'
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:1444: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/gtk30/work/gtk+-3.18.8/gd
```


```
$ pkg shlib libpthread-stubs.so.0
No packages provide libpthread-stubs.so.0.
libpthread-stubs.so.0 is linked to by the following packages:
libEGL-13.0.5
```


----------



## joemc (Apr 1, 2017)

I am having same issue.

I use portmaster, but have also run `make install` in /usr/ports/devel/libpthread-stubs


----------



## t1066 (Apr 3, 2017)

Somehow the newer devel/libpthread-stubs install only /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pthread-stubs.pc without the necessary libraries. If you are using portmaster, you could just

`# pkg install /usr/ports//usr/ports/packages/portmaster-backup/libpthread-stub*`

And when running portmaster, add a flag -x libpthreads until this is fixed.


----------



## kevdog (Apr 3, 2017)

Somehow this issue resolved itself. I use a combination of pkgs and ports.  It always seems like the pkg tree lags behind the ports tree by a few days or so.  New libEGL was installed from pkg so I didn't have any of the build problems anymore.


----------

